# Common Rail Direct Injection



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 



استكمالا لمجموعة كورسات شركة مرسيديس التعليمية ... اقدم لكم :

Common Rail Direct Injection




و الكورس منقسم الى ملفين مساحة الجزء الاول 88 ميجا و الثاني 35 ميجا ... و يتم فك ضغطهما معا في ملف واحد


Part 1

Part 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94128133/7d347d29/comman_railpart2.html



* ملاحظة هامة جدا : شفرة فك الضغط هي :


 لا اله الا الله 

 يتم كتابتها بدون همزات و بدون مسافات 

-----------------
و لا تنسوا أن تدعوا لأخيكم بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب .. فلن يأخذ الدعاء من وقتكم الكثير .. و يا ليته يكون اثناء سجودكم في صلاتكم




من طالب الدعاء

منقول
 *​​


----------



## black88star (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزآك الله الف خير


----------



## bader_m (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في موازين اعمالك 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## bader_m (26 أغسطس 2010)

لما فتح الملف ضهرت لي (الصورة ) 





كلمة المرور التي ادخلتها هي (التوحيد الخالص)

ولك مني كل محبة وتقدير 
​


----------



## mansoub (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد السبوح (28 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الحبيب كلمة السر ليست (التوحيد الخالص)

انما هي ما يدل علي التوحيد الخالص 

يمكنك البحث عنها تكتبها بالعربية بدن همزات او فواصل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 أغسطس 2010)

عبد السبوح قال:


> اخي الحبيب كلمة السر ليست (التوحيد الخالص)
> 
> انما هي ما يدل علي التوحيد الخالص
> 
> يمكنك البحث عنها تكتبها بالعربية بدن همزات او فواصل



اخى الكريم
هل كلمة السر هى ( لا اله الا الله )

نرجو ادراجها حتى يستطيع الاعضاء فتح الملفات


----------



## yousef shadid (28 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم ما هي كلمة السر؟؟؟
لاني لم استطع معرفتها


----------



## king.khadawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

لااله الاالله
الف شكر يا جماعة على المجهود الرائع


----------



## malak200029 (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ عبد السبوح طلبنامنك ان تكتبهاونتمنا ان نعرف ماذا تريد من عدم الردعلينااهيا الحيرةام ماذا بعد نرجوا الردددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أغسطس 2010)

malak200029 قال:


> الاخ عبد السبوح طلبنامنك ان تكتبهاونتمنا ان نعرف ماذا تريد من عدم الردعلينااهيا الحيرةام ماذا بعد نرجوا الردددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد



كلمة السر هى :

لا اله الا الله

لكن اكتبها بدون فواصل وهمزات


----------



## eng haytham (6 سبتمبر 2010)

التحميل للجزء الاول لايكتمل بالرغم من محاولتى تحميلة اكثر من مرة


----------



## bosch (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عماد ابو جابر (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Timing (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلمة السر هى :*


> لاالهالاالله



من لم تعمل معه فيجب عليه تغيير لغت الويندوز الى العربية
NB: هدا لايعني اعادة تصطيب الويندوز انما تغيير اعدادات المنطقة واللغة







1: اختر اي دولة عربية
2: نفس الدولة التي اخترتها في 1


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## laith mohd (19 يناير 2011)

dear sir plz i need the password becuse this password not working


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 يناير 2011)

*كلمة السر هى :* 

لاالهالاالله


----------



## salim_ghalem (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في موازين اعمالك موضوع رائع و غني 
*


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 فبراير 2011)

*جزيتم خيرا و نفع الله بكم

- كلمة السر لجميع الملفات التي نقلتها و تحتاج لكلمة سر -*


----------



## saad_srs (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

